# Stuffing a rotisserie Chicken



## danpeikes (Feb 28, 2008)

I have a small rotisserie that I love ussing by simply adding season salt and honey to the sking or the bird.  Simple crowd pleaser.  I also like stuffing.  I was at my mothers last weekend and she made a stuffed chicken.  I was wondering if I could stuff the chicked in the rotisserie.  The stuffing is precooked in a frying pan, and I do have a large food safe bag, I think it is cotton that I could use to prevent the stuffing from falling out.  Is there any reason why this wouldn't work?  Any comments and suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 28, 2008)

danpeikes said:


> I have a small rotisserie that I love ussing by simply adding season salt and honey to the sking or the bird.  Simple crowd pleaser.  I also like stuffing.  I was at my mothers last weekend and she made a stuffed chicken.  I was wondering if I could stuff the chicked in the rotisserie.  The stuffing is precooked in a frying pan, and I do have a large food safe bag, I think it is cotton that I could use to prevent the stuffing from falling out.  Is there any reason why this wouldn't work?  Any comments and suggestions are appreciated.


You coulld give it a shot, but I'd be inclined to put the stuffing into a baking dish and let the oven do the work...First if will slow the rotisserie making it take longer to cook..I really would do the oven thing if it were me. Let us know what you decide.

kadesma


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2008)

danpeikes said:


> I have a small rotisserie that I love ussing by simply adding season salt and honey to the sking or the bird.  Simple crowd pleaser.  I also like stuffing.  I was at my mothers last weekend and she made a stuffed chicken.  I was wondering if I could stuff the chicked in the rotisserie.  The stuffing is precooked in a frying pan, and I do have a large food safe bag, I think it is cotton that I could use to prevent the stuffing from falling out.  Is there any reason why this wouldn't work?  Any comments and suggestions are appreciated.



Hi, Dan. If you want to make stuffed chicken, I'd suggest cooking it in the oven rather than the rotisserie. It's not any more difficult - you stuff the bird, put it in a roasting pan, and put it in the oven till done.

I don't think food cooking bags are designed to be used in a rotisserie - I would think the direct heat would melt it. HTH.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 28, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Dan. If you want to make stuffed chicken, I'd suggest cooking it in the oven rather than the rotisserie. It's not any more difficult - you stuff the bird, put it in a roasting pan, and put it in the oven till done.
> 
> I don't think food cooking bags are designed to be used in a rotisserie - I would think the direct heat would melt it. HTH.


 
It is not one of those plastic roasting bags it is a cloth bag thta are used for loding spices and things in soup etc.


----------



## danpeikes (Feb 28, 2008)

It is a large version of these****WWW.[URL="http://www.thespicehouse.com/spices/muslin-bags"]thespicehouse.com/spices/muslin-bags[/URL]****


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 28, 2008)

Maybe I'm not clear on what you plan to do. Are you thinking of putting the stuffing in the muslin bag and then stuffing the bag into the chicken? I still think it would be easier to roast the stuffed chicken in the oven. And I don't understand how you intend to use cotton to hold the stuffing in; cloth directly exposed to a heating element will catch on fire.


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 28, 2008)

I think the problem would also be the chicken not getting done.  Although most of the cooking is outside in, some is inside out.  The stuffing would prevent that from happening.


----------

